# Litter non-clumping vs. clumping



## Dave_L (Jul 31, 2008)

I've had a litter box annoyance for quite a while.

Ripper frequently urinates against the (inside) side of the box. The resulting clumps stick to the side of the box and break apart, causing lots of tiny pieces of litter which can't easily be extracted. So instead of spending 30 seconds scooping a box, it can take five or ten minutes. And since I can't get all the little pieces, the litter gets dirty quickly, which defeats the advantages of clumping litter.

I can't think of a way of changing Ripper's behavior. The box is a "jumbo" size, and is uncovered.

So I'm thinking of switching to non-clumping litter. Instead of trying to scoop the liquid waste, I'll just change all the litter every week or so.

My goals are ease of maintenance, tolerable odor, ease of disposal of used litter and cost.

Here are the brands I've seen locally. Any recommendations?

Feline Pine
World's Best
Exquisicat Pine
Exquisicat Paper
Yesterday's News
Swheat Scoop


----------



## GeorgesMom (May 12, 2010)

I certainly can't recommend the paper pelleted litter. After a day the box reeks like cat-pee soaked newspaper (which is what it is). 

I've used pine litter for years (just recently switched to corn cob litter -Nature's Miracle - due to DH's allergies). The odor control of pine litter is AWESOME, but you do have to clean the box. What happens is that the urine causes the pine pellets to break down into sawdust (if you have a cat that pees a large amount, you end up with mounds of wet sawdust), which you then separate from the pellets to scoop. 

One other alternative to clumping litter, is to just use some sort of regular clay or other 'fine grain' litter, and just do the opposite you do for clumping:

For clumping, the litter has to be 'deep' enough to form a ball *before* the liquid hits the bottom (or, as you have found, the sides). With this non-clumping method, you actually have much shallower litter...you want the urine to hit the bottom. Then, after the litter has soaked up all the urine but before it has time to dry, you just tilt the box so the dry litter runs to the side and you scrape the wet litter off. Then you add a bit of fresh litter. Change the whole thing once a week. I haven't done this myself in recent memory but I have been told it's one method that very conscientious cat people used before clumping litter was available. 

The key to a house that doesn't smell and a happy cat is keeping the box Clean...this means that you have to do _some_ sort of litter box maintenance every day. The rule I remember is cleaning/scooping once per day per cat per litter box (1 cat and 1 litter box, scoop every day; 1 cat and 2 litter boxes, scoop every other day; 2 cats one litter box, scoop twice a day). Depending, of course, on if the cat/s use multiple boxes equally. Mine don't. I have 3 boxes and scoop one of them 3 or 4 times a day and the other 2 boxes every day or every other day, depending on use.


----------



## china_cat84 (Apr 27, 2010)

Unlike Georgesmom, I have had good results with Yesterday's News. And Yesterday's News doesn't track like most litters. When the cats urinate on the pellets, they just become soggy, and they don't track outside the box usually. With feline pine, the pellets break down into sawdust and track everywhere. I also never had odor issues with Yesterday's News but I always bought the one with baking soda in it - there was no scent, but there was baking soda in the pellets which helped with odor control. 

If you're considering World's Best or SweatScoop, you might as well buy chicken feed instead. It's practically the same thing, but at a much lower cost. See this thread for more comments on it: viewtopic.php?f=1&t=68079
It's also much better for the environment than litter than has a whole bunch of chemicals in it and you can re-use the soiled chicken feed as fertilizer in your backyard. And chicken feed clumps naturally, faster than clay clumping litter, and I've never had a problem with it sticking to the sides or bottom of the box. 

I used to use Feline Pine, but I got sick of it after awhile. It tracks - A LOT - and it doesn't cover up poo-smell at all. It does a good job of controlling the urine smell, but not the poop smell. Cats are also not a big fan of pelleted litters. Mine didn't mind, because they're just kittens, but I have heard of older cats hating it and rebelling by going potty elsewhere. It's also more difficult to scoop out - when you're scooping the feces out, lots of pine pellets make their way into your scoop and unless you buy a feline pine litter scoop, you'll end up throwing out perfectly good litter. And it does stick to the bottom of the box - I clean my boxes every week, sometimes twice a week, and the feline pine was sticking horribly. Not fun to clean off, let me tell you. 

HTH!


----------



## Miso (Dec 5, 2009)

I had the same problem with Miso peeing on the side of the box so I know how frustrating it is to clean clumping litter and trying to get all the little pieces out. What worked for me was a getting a larger litter box. Now he doesn't pee in the corners or on the side of the box anymore. I guess he just needed more room. :lol:


----------



## Dave_L (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks for the help.  

I use one litter box and scoop it twice daily. My two cats are brothers who have been together since they were born, so I haven't had any issues about them sharing the same box.

I'll think about what you've suggested and figure out what to try next.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Just leave the little broken off pieces of urine clumps in there. Eventually they will get incorporated into another clump and removed. 
Before you go _"Ew! Ick! That's unsanitary!"_ it really isn't. 
Urine is a generally sterile product when it comes out of the body and it takes about a day for any odor causing bacteria to be able to produce anything of note. If you scoop and little pieces break off the clump and fall through your sifting scoop ... leave them. The dessicating nature of the surrounding litter will dry those little suckers out. Once dry, any bacteria they contain is neutralized before they could ever cause a stink. The bacteria in urine can't grow unless it's damp.
Stop spending 5-10 frustrating minutes trying to remove every little piece. Go back to your 30 seconds, or even elongate that to a full minute ... but if it falls through the sieve, it's too small to be a problem. 
h =^..^=


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

IMO the #1 reason why pieces get left behind is b/c of the scoopers folks use. Since I got my Dura-Scoop I've realized how utterly useless the plastic ones are. Whether on the bottom or on the side, this scoop cleanly removes the scoop in one piece (no breaking up) and in half the time. GREAT PRODUCT. I have 2 (one at each box).


http://www.petco.com/product/106655/Dur ... Scoop.aspx

Additionally, make sure you're NOT using a liner. Liners hold urine pieces and make it hard to clean the box well.


----------



## Dave_L (Jul 31, 2008)

@Heidi:

I used to ignore the little pieces, and the litter got dirty, i.e., smelly, quickly. The pieces don't get incorporated into other clumps, in my experience.

@hoofmaiden:

I'm skeptical that the metal scoop will help, but I may give it a try.

I don't use liners; the cats would probably shred them.


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

Dave_L said:


> I'm skeptical that the metal scoop will help, but I may give it a try.


When you use it, first turn it over -- flat edge against bottom of box -- and use that flat edge to pop each clump free. THEN scoop them out. Works great!


----------



## Dave_L (Jul 31, 2008)

I can't visualize what you mean about using the scoop to pop each clump free. :? 

I've been tapping the outside of the box to do that, but usually the clumps break apart. It works better when the clumps have had time to dry, but I have no way of knowing how long a clump has been there.


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

Hold scoop as you normally would, with scoop facing up. Now flip it over so that scoop faces DOWN. This allows you to apply the hard, flat edge to the bottom and sides of the box in brisk scraping motions.

See here:

http://www.catinfo.org/litterbox.htm#Cl ... Litter_Box:

In the 2nd para is a link to a video showing sort of what I mean. See how she turns it upside down, scrapes quickly, and then turns it back over (rightside up) to scoop? I tend to go through the whole box first loosening and then remove all at once. But same basic idea. 

And read that whole link--she has great stuff about cleaning the box on that page!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Dave_L said:


> @Heidi:
> I used to ignore the little pieces, and the litter got dirty, i.e., smelly, quickly. The pieces don't get incorporated into other clumps, in my experience.


*_shrugs_* Well, everyone's experiences will vary, especially from box, litter-type and cats using the box. We've got 9 and I use a Sam's Club brand called "Litter Clean" or I pick up "Tidy Cats" at the grocery store if the boxes get low between Sam's shopping trips. No odor problems with our set up, but then again ... we do have the LitterChest vented outside so most dust and any stray odors get moved outside our home. I think that is a big help.

I also use the flat-edge of the Dura-Scoop to pop the clumps free from the sides/bottom. Generally, if you run the edge against the flat surface of the box, jabbing quickly just under the edge of the clump, the force is enough to pop the clump off the surface in one clump.

The very best thing about that metal Dura-Scoop, is that it is metal, sturdy and it can take the kind of abuse those cheesey plastic scoops cannot. The Dura-Scoop won't bend, crack or break. Also, I just recalled, when I used the plastic scoops, I remember there being an awful lot of clump-break-ups ... I wonder if you simply switched to the Dura Scoop and threw your plastic ones away ... if your problem would be solved?


----------



## Dave_L (Jul 31, 2008)

I've been using the same plastic scoop for almost two years, without it breaking or cracking. But I'll try the Dura-Scoop since that's much easier than changing litters.

Thanks


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

My Vet say's non-clumping clay. She told me clumping stick to their paws (complete with a little 'fecal matter') and then they lick it off and ingest it.

In violation of the rules I didn't bother to read the other posts here
becasue my Vet is a god. 

Rules shmules. Nobody puts Davey in the corner.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Dave_ph said:


> Rules shmules. Nobody puts Davey in the corner.


Schlameel, Schlamozzle, Hossenfepper Incorporated! ...and that's "Baby", Dave, not, Davey-in-the-corner. Well, I might need to take that back, if you've danced with Swayze. If you have, I'm gonna be jealous! 


Dave L, I love it that you're gonna try the metal scoop. 
After I replied, I remembered one of the things I *hated* about those plastic scoops. Sit back, put your drink down. Don't take a bite of food. Just relax as I set the scene for you:

There you'd be ... trying to prise a barnacle-stuck pee-clump from the litterbox. You're applying pressure with the plastic scoop, trying to both get under the clump and lift it from it's grasp on the litterbox without breaking your plastic scoop. Then *_shudder_* IT */_shudder_* happens: The steadily increasing force you've been putting on the plastic scoop reaches its' bending point and like a pole-vaulter's javelin stuck in the ground, it FLINGS that pee clump up, Up, UP INTO THE AIR, tumbling over and over in its' graceful arc as you stare in stupefaction and with horror on your face you cry 'Noooooooo!' in slow motion as all you can do is watch it fall to the floor and explode upon impact. Time to get out the ShopVac, dammit.


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

Too funny!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

I bought a *50-lb* sack of laying mash crumbles for $8.79 today at the Guntersville Feed Store! Compare that to $4.29 ($3.99 on sale) for 14# of the Fred's generic clumping litter.
The laying mash is a serious bargain!  

I'll let you know how it works. I still have some Swheat Scoop left to use up.


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

gunterkat said:


> I bought a *50-lb* sack of laying mash crumbles for $8.79 today at the Guntersville Feed Store! Compare that to $4.29 ($3.99 on sale) for 14# of the Fred's generic clumping litter.
> The laying mash is a serious bargain!
> 
> I'll let you know how it works. I still have some Swheat Scoop left to use up.


I'm amazed that you guys use that stuff. I have chickens, and I can tell you with complete assurance that not only are layer crumbles dusty as heck, but every cat I've had has wanted to eat it. You're also asking for dangerous mold growth once moisture hits it. I would never put it in a litterbox!


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

Guess I'll find out in a few days or so.
The Fred's generic litter is dusty as heck, too. That's why I tried Sweat Scoop. Had a Big improvement in dust factor with the wheat litter.


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

I'm a huge fan of Dr. Elsey's litter:

http://www.preciouscat.com/our-products-c-1.html

I usually use the Classic--will get the multi-cat if that's all PetStupid has that day, but the Classic is very low-dust and clumps nice and hard. Great stuff.


----------



## SpaceyKP (May 8, 2010)

If you are considering using something like Yesterdays News, you can try just putting some shredded paper in the boxes for a couple days and see how you like it. Assuming you have a paper shredder and junk mail, you can try it out for free. I actually did this once before. Scooping the dirty stuff wasn't too bad, the kitties would sometime kick some paper out of the box but not track it around the house, and the smell wasn't terrible with a good air freshener near the boxes (plus my kitties have their own bedroom with a small kitty door so we can keep the room door shut and leave most smells inside). I gave up on it though because I wouldn't also remember to have enough shredded paper on hand in advance and even with cleaning the boxes every day, I ended up need something with odor control to deal with the smell when I went from one to three cats, including one that seems to leave much more odor than the others.


----------

